# progreso



## jozef (Oct 18, 2013)

next spring,my wife and me will make a tour in the yucatan.
ofcourse to have a nice holliday,but also to get information how to buy a house or land,in the best way,not like a ,,stupid ******,,.
can somebody give us advice how to start our information tour when we are there.
we would prefere progreso,chelem.
thanks in advance


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and rent for six months before buying.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

jozef said:


> next spring,my wife and me will make a tour in the yucatan.
> ofcourse to have a nice holliday,but also to get information how to buy a house or land,in the best way,not like a ,,stupid ******,,.
> can somebody give us advice how to start our information tour when we are there.
> we would prefere progreso,chelem.
> thanks in advance


Are you asking for advice, help and information from some of us stupid gringos !!!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

well renting for a year would even be better..this way you can get the full spectrum of seasons advantages and disatvantages. Learn as much as you can during that year about the area..do not put on your rosy glasses..

By the way to hear from different part of the population is to speak Spanish and read the Spanish papers as well otherwise you will only get opinions from other foreigners..make sure you get to know people who have been there for a long while and are not connected with any real estate deals...lots of those, some nice but you do not get the real picture.
Listen to everyone and everything and double check and cross check before making up your mind.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_ In response to josef´s inquiry:

_*Tell me, jozef, from your perspective there in Hungary, what the hell is a "stupid ******"? Where I live in Mexico, as I have for 13 years, a "******" is anyone who lives ten kilometers or more distant from the pueblo where local folks define "******". In fact, among the indigenous I know in Chiapas, Mexicans, meaning mestizos or folks from other indigenous groups, are "gringos". 

If you are thinking that as a "stupid ******" you´ll pay more for a property, then you may be right meaning "as a foreigner". 
*

can somebody give us advice how to start our information tour when we are there.

*What you need to do is fly into Merida and take public transportation to the places in which you have decided you might prefer to buy a property and then walk the streets, choosing the neighborhoods you personally find attractive. Look for signs on individual properties indicating the property is for sale or rent. In The Yucatan you can even inquire of home owners if they would like to sell their homes to you observe the home and really like it which is always a posibility even with no sign and that will not be an inquiry taken as an insult but you will need to be conversant in Spanish to accomplish this. If you use a real estate agent you will probably pay a premium but, so what if you get what you like. *

we would prefere progreso,chelem.
*
Yucatan has an expansive and beautiful Gulf Coast. Why Progreso or Chelem? Come down and tour the whole Gulf Coast from Celestun to Cabo Catoche before you decide. It´s a fubulous country but carry hurricane insurance.

Good luck to you but keep in mind that the word "stupid" is a strong put-down around here so use it prudently.I tell you that as a "a stupid ******".*t

thanks in advance[/QUOTE][/I]


----------



## jozef (Oct 18, 2013)

we are intending to stay 2 or 3 months,just to look around.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


jozef said:



we are intending to stay 2 or 3 months,just to look around.

Click to expand...

_Good idea. We expect to be there in January for a couple of weeks driving from our home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas through Villahermosa, Tabasco and Mérida, Yucatan via Ciudad Del Carmen and along the Gulf Coast for the most part to Isla Holbox and then down the Caribbean to Lake Bacalar and over to Escárcega visiting several Maya ruins between Bacalar and Escárcega along the way, especially Calakmul before returning home through Palenque and Ocosingo. 

Except for Isla Holbox and the road from Bacalar to Escárcega, we´ve done most of this route before and it´s a great trip - especially in winter - so I expect you´ll really enjoy this area. We considered moving to the Gulf Coast somewhere between Chicxulub and Dzilam de Bravo a few years ago but chose the Chiapas Highlands at 2,000 meters because we are not big fans of excessive heat and humidity. 

Once again, good luck in your property quest.


----------



## jozef (Oct 18, 2013)

thank you!
i didn't tell everything.
we are bought expats already.
i'm a belgian{flemish}men and earned my money for 20 years on the merchand navy before going to hungary and do some business.i'm selling now the last one.
my wife is born in moscou out of an kirgies father and russian mother.did the university of bishkek and is teaching english and russian here in hungary.
Our goal is now to find a place,in walking distance from the beach and not to far from a city.and to start in time a b+b,with the focus on russian,mainly sibirian guests.
i can imagine that once our construction is ready i still want to keep myself busy,not directly for the money but its always welcome,i suppose for everybody,i have my full merchand navy pension.
in my merchand navy time i spoke a good portion of kitchen spanish,so i think
once i'm there it will quick come back and approve.
my very best regards
jozef


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Jozef, please don't take this badly. I realize that you are writing in a language that's not native to you.

But the grammar rules for European languages are similar to those in English.

Many of us stupid gringos are old enough that it's difficult to read sentences that don't start with a capital letter, and where there is no space between sentences, or blank space between paragraphs.

In addition, some of the most informed and wise members of this forum are no longer able to read, so use software that reads for them, and it's even harder for the software to understand non-standard sentence structure. 

The result is that, if you are looking for advice, only those who have the patience to plow through difficult to read prose will be able to respond.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

We also capitalize country names.......


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Grammar bullies.

Sent from my Motorola Razr using Expat Forum


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Grammar bullies.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr using Expat Forum


I prefer to think of myself as a language helper!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I prefer to think of myself as a language helper!


So rather than responding to the OP's questions, we should parse their grammar first. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> So rather than responding to the OP's questions, we should parse their grammar first. I'll keep that in mind.


Remember this is the OP that wrote: "in the best way,not like a ,,stupid ******,,."


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I would be hesitant to criticize anyone writing in a foreign tongue since that is a gutsy thing to even attempt on anyone´s part. My wife is French and makes mistakes when posting on English language boards but she is conversant in three languages and I in only one. Alabamian.


----------



## jozef (Oct 18, 2013)

i came here on this forum for some good advice concerning real estate in mexico and what did i get?some very good advice and a big amount of crap of people who think they are language purist,but i cant get rid of the feeling that their board size is much bigger than their IQ.very best regards and have a nice day.
jozef


----------



## takeniteasy (Feb 8, 2014)

Whats with all the grammar bashing, the poor guy is just looking for advice from like minded folks that have "been there & done that". We are here to learn and pass on constructive advice. lets all try to get along and learn form each other.


----------



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't believe the adults resorting to cyber bullying someone's grammatical errors when english is not their first language. When the op made references to 'stupid gringos' I got the impression he meant he did not want the locals / natives to think that he was stupid not because he thinks gringos are stupid. But what do I know other than common decency and respect for others. Go ahead and correct my spelling and punctuation because frankly, I couldn't care less.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

English is the language required by the forum, and those speaking other languages have to do the best that they can. I admire that, and suggest noting the flags for the origin of the poster. However, I do draw the line at native English speakers who cannot spell or punctuate, use texting language, or do not take time to review and edit their own posts. 
I would have trouble being correct in either British or Canadian English, I suppose, and am helpless in Jamaica.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGringo,

I will not comment on British English but I would say that you score 100% on Canadian English! If you want to score 110% just end a few of your sentences with an "eh".

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

